# What Else??



## Masterson121985 (May 11, 2012)

Hello All, 
      I am a CPC-A, I went to technical school and received a certificate, I loved the time I spent in the classroom learning the basics of coding. Had an externship at a place that processes certificates of insurance, and was immediately hired on afterwards (was done with extern on Tuesday, and a paid employee on Wednesday). Although I am not unhappy with my surroundings (people wise) I am unhappy that I am not coding, nor getting the day to day training so I can build my skill. I have been sending soo many resumes out that I feel like I'm soliciting. I have studied my materials soo much that I don't have to read any part of any book to know the answer. The problem is that I will never know EXACTLY how to code without real experience. Is there anything that I can do other than obtain a mentor, attend local chapter meetings, attend study halls, network to the best of my abilities, continue to edit my resume to add any achievements, or posting in forums for advice??? I have to be doing something wrong if I'm not gaining employment. There has to be something I'm not doing.


----------



## ollielooya (May 11, 2012)

Sounds like you've pulled out all the stops, and remember...even though you think your current job is not counting for anything, rest assured that it is!  I would encourage you not only to go to your chapter meetings, but to really get involved if at all possible.  Volunteer for a task.  Move about and greet the members and do what you can to make them know you're serious about career choice.  Yes, it may take time, but if you make the right friends in the right places at the right time, it may be the catalyst to move you in new directions.  

Also, you might want to really dig into the forums here and realize that you are not alone, yet you DO have a job.  There are a good number of folks on this forum fully credentialied who have the experience and skills but are looking for work in addition to all the newly certified coders exploring the job market.  It's part of the economic woes, so count your blessings, do what you've been doing and consider the advice I'm sure you'll be receiving as a result of your post.


----------



## anicho4250@aol.com (May 12, 2012)

*What else*

Your are in the right place.  The fact that you were offered a position after volunteering shows that your employer has noticed your work. Offer to assist in other areas if you can. It will only be a matter to time. Have patience. You're in a place many of us who are looking for work for  would like to be. Your foot is in the door.

Vanessa Nicholas, CPC


----------

